# So I'm getting a road bike...



## WJenness (Apr 24, 2010)

I've wanted one for a few years now... Haven't had any bike since High School. Going to use it to get out of the house more in the off-season (skiing).

Went out to a shop today and looked at a few different bikes... What was recommended to me at the end of the day was a Specialized Secteur Sport Compact. Details: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45854&eid=4352

Unfortunately, they didn't have any built up in the XXL size that I need, thanks to being a big dude.

They're going to put one together this week and I'm going to drop by when I can to check it out and likely purchase it.

I wanted to see if anyone here had any comments / suggestions.

Thanks,

-w


----------



## severine (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't know anything about road bikes but congrats!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2010)

Spring for a bike fitting ($75 - 100). They'll adjust the seat position, handlebars, etc to your bod. It will make you more comfortable in the long run.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Spring for a bike fitting ($75 - 100). They'll adjust the seat position, handlebars, etc to your bod. It will make you more comfortable in the long run.



This is included in the purchase of the bike at the shop I was at... One of the reasons I went there.

-w


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2010)

*my .02*

I ride Spec Roubaix and this new model looks like it is trying to bring the Roubaix comfortable geometry down to a more friendly price point. If that assessment is true is should be a very comfortable fit. Unknown how smooth and friendly it will be on the road.

Of course dropping the price point is always going to result in compromise, speak to the shop about what those compromises might be. If this is the geometry you like (Trek, Felt, Bianchi, Cervelo, Ridley and others offer similar geometry bikes now) and you are committed to becoming a rider you might want to buy up right away. Again, this is a new model, I am not familiar with the compromises. Check www.roadbikereview.com I expect it has been discussed there. Haven't logged in for a few months so I am out of the loop at the moment.

I would recommend strongly you stay away from the Sora / Tiagra drive train if you plan to be a serious rider. It is fine for my wife on her Dolce(she rarely rides over 15 MPH) but is probably not adequate for you. You should upgrade in this model to at least the Elite to provide a 105 drivetrain. This model does not appear to offer an Ultegra upgrade, which is what i ride.

Just my .02, do your research(there are other great bike forums on the net too) ask the shop and demo, demo, demo......


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2010)

*sectuer*

As expected the discussion has begun on RBR

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=180173&highlight=sectuer


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2010)

hrstrat57 said:


> You should upgrade in this model to at least the Elite to provide a 105 drivetrain.


This. My SO's Trek 1.2 has Sora and having seen them make me glad I paid the extra for 105s. 105 or better is the way to go.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2010)

If you want my 2 cents (not many people do, but I'm o.k with that!), spend more and get a full carbon frame.  To me, there is no such thing as a "comfort" bike that isn't made of full carbon.  I know...they are more money, but as RC states, if you are seriously thinking about getting into road riding I believe its worth it.  Full carbon and 105 will do you very well.  Granted, its probably 2x the price point as the model you were looking at. A full carbon frame will absorb so much more road vibrations.  To me, unless you have back and/or neck problems, the vibration dampening aspects of a full carbon frame is more important than an upright riding position for comfort, especially if you're going to do any distance riding.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2010)

marcski said:


> If you want my 2 cents (not many people do, but I'm o.k with that!), spend more and get a full carbon frame.  To me, there is no such thing as a "comfort" bike that isn't made of full carbon.  I know...they are more money, but as RC states, if you are seriously thinking about getting into road riding I believe its worth it.  Full carbon and 105 will do you very well.  Granted, its probably 2x the price point as the model you were looking at. A full carbon frame will absorb so much more road vibrations.  To me, unless you have back and/or neck problems, the vibration dampening aspects of a full carbon frame is more important than an upright riding position for comfort, especially if you're going to do any distance riding.



LOL that could open up a can of worms! You can get yourself into a real firefight on Bike Forum or RBR mostly with the Cannondale and Cervelo guys with that statement.

I agree 100% with you tho with one exception. I have a Bianchi steel frame with Columbus tubing....outstanding, not at all harsh like aluminum. I believe bikes such as a Massachusetts manufactured Seven would provide an equally buttery steel frame ride. I almost sprang for a Seven steel frame last summer when they offered a sweet deal on a full Ultegra equiped with Fulcrum 3 wheelset steel frame bike(forget which model) for about $3k.

I would suggest the entry level Roubaix as a better choice(all Roubaix are carbon now, the entry level used to just have carbon forks and seatstays).....some further research on this topic has revealed that the new bike replaces the Sequoia which would place it at bottom of the Spec line, below the Allez.

While I suspect the OP might enjoy his new bike I also suspect that, like most in 6 months he would be hunting an upgrade......

Regardless of what we think it is up to the OP to do his research with due diligence and come up what what works for him....... and his wallet.

There is a lot of debate over how long carbon frames will last, what the long term durability is etc. I have a 1984 Wilson Pro Staff 85 Original that still plays like butter....is the bike going to last that long? We know for certain that a steel frame will.....Carbon bikes can be fragile.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe it is because I have never been on a carbon frame bike, but I have no issues with AL. I don't find it to be uncomfortable and I see no reason to go carbon (said without having ever been on one). I don't know if they are truly worth 2x the price given that I don't think AL is that bad of a ride to begin with. Ignorance is bliss, perhaps? But that is a blissful thousand bucks.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Apr 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Maybe it is because I have never been on a carbon frame bike, but I have no issues with AL. I don't find it to be uncomfortable and I see no reason to go carbon (said without having ever been on one). I don't know if they are truly worth 2x the price given that I don't think AL is that bad of a ride to begin with. Ignorance is bliss, perhaps? But that is a blissful thousand bucks.



Steve, my bro in law has the base Roubaix (I believe a 2006 model) and it is the exact same size as mine (56) - mine is a new old stock 2005 Elite I bought a couple of years ago the only mod I have made is new wheelset...Easton Circuit I also went from 23 tires to 25 for a smoother ride.

We trade off bikes often. His bike has the carbon forks and seatstay and is otherwise aluminum. It is a bit harsher than mine and a tad heavier but after I am on it 5 minutes it is adjusted to. Some folks actually hunt that particular frame down, preferring it to the Roubaix carbon frames. I have seen base Roubaix like my bro in laws hot rodded all the way up to Campy Chorus or Dura Ace. 

The old red s-works Roubaix (aluminum) are seen frequently still in my neck of the woods..... 

Aluminum Cervelo frames bought on the internet from Competitive Cycle get rave reviews.

I am not an aluminum hater......I prefer Carbon or steel/ titanium.

BTW the sevencycles deal I almost jumped on last year was a titanium steel Axiom S with full Ultegra.....it was just over $3k and didn't last long....I dropped the ball on that one.....

You should ride some carbon bikes, just for giggles......


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Maybe it is because I have never been on a carbon frame bike, but I have no issues with AL. I don't find it to be uncomfortable and I see no reason to go carbon (said without having ever been on one). I don't know if they are truly worth 2x the price given that I don't think AL is that bad of a ride to begin with. Ignorance is bliss, perhaps? But that is a blissful thousand bucks.


I too have never ridden full carbon but I can vouch for a very comfortable ride on a Cannondale, and I wasn't just doing some casual touring.  That bike propelled me through several 50+ mile rides, two of them in the White Mountains.  Very comfortable.

IMO the "comfort" argument for carbon loses some steam when I counter that the same flex offering comfort will rob you of power when climbing.  Proponents say no, but I don't buy it.  You can't have all that cushion and rigidity at the same time.  So every frame finds the middle of the spectrum.  My dad used to race a chome-moly frame built by Tom Kellog in the late 70s, did some recreational riding on an early 90s carbon Trek (where only the 3 main tubes were carbon, the rest was steel), More recreational riding on a Cannondale with the Head Shock, and competed in 3 Lake Placid Ironman triathlons on a Cannondale Tri-bike.  He said there was no discernable difference in frame types.

In the end it's all about what feels best under your butt and how much it will lighten your wallet.  If you really have the extra $1000 to plop on a carbon, I'd put that money into getting a bike with Ultegra components first, and chose a frame type second.  Just my opinion.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2010)

hrstrat57 said:


> LOL that could open up a can of worms! You can get yourself into a real firefight on Bike Forum or RBR mostly with the Cannondale and Cervelo guys with that statement.
> 
> I agree 100% with you tho with one exception. I have a Bianchi steel frame with Columbus tubing....outstanding, not at all harsh like aluminum. I believe bikes such as a Massachusetts manufactured Seven would provide an equally buttery steel frame ride. I almost sprang for a Seven steel frame last summer when they offered a sweet deal on a full Ultegra equiped with Fulcrum 3 wheelset steel frame bike(forget which model) for about $3k.
> 
> ...



Well, I might have opened it...but you took it to another level. 

If you want comfort and durability, you need a Ti frame.  But now you're really talking more $$. But, a Ti frame with a carbon fork or even a full carbon front end I think would be the best as far as long term durability paired with comfort.  But, I know people complain about Ti bikes not being stiff enough especially in climbing...etc.  

I also know a very serious racer who is now riding an Aluminum frame after his manufacturer wouldn't cut him a brake after his carbon frame cracked in a race crash.  So, yes...long term durability on a carbon bike could be an issue. Mine is ....I think 5 years old and now real problems.  I have ridden both aluminum frames as well as aluminum with carbon stays and again IMHO, a carbon frame is the best mix of comfort and stiffness.  I'm going to pick up a pair of Ksyrium SL's soon which I think is going to be a huge upgrade for me on my road bike...which is a Giant TCR.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 25, 2010)

Another vote for going with at least 105-level componentry. Another vote for being very comfortable with an aluminum frame, with carbon fork and seatstay.

I'd suggest trying out a bunch of different bikes. Before settling on my Jamis, I also rode a Cannondale, Trek, Specialized, and Giant. Each one rode noticeably different. Might be hard with your size, though. Try to go to a shop that will include a fitting, but don't exclude a bike because of it.

Durability of carbon vs. steel vs. aluminum should be about equal. They're designed for a certain strength and stiffness, no matter what material. Difference is repairability. Steel is fairly easy, aluminum tricky, and carbon is a lost cause. Let's put it this way - all major airliners being designed now have significant levels of carbon use, incuding the entire fuselage for the 787. If it wasn't durable for 50,000 flights, aluminum would still be the rule.

As far as the carbon flex stealing power, flex doesn't actually steal power. It acts as a spring, and whatever energy you put into flexing the frame while pedaling comes out during the lull in the stroke. Flex from pedaling is purely a comfort issue. Also, flex for compliance over bumps is different from flex during pedaling. One of the great things about carbon is that you can design it to have different properties in different directions, based on how the fibers are laid up. You can make it exceptionally stiff torsionally while allowing good bump compliance.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys...

Sadly, full carbon is out of my price range for now... I'm not even sure how much I'm going to end up using the bike, so I can't make that investment now.

However, will all the talk here about stepping up to the 105 drivetrain, I'm going to look at taking the step up to that. (Just emailed one of the guys at the shop who I was working with on Saturday asking him if he can build up the Elite (next step up from the Sport I was looking at, has the 105 drivetrain) as well as the Sport so I can see / feel the differences between the two bikes.

I've got a busy work week ahead of me, and I'm not going to be able to get back out until next Saturday, so I'll report back after that.

-w


----------

